# How to Get My 2-Month-Old to Sleep through the Night?



## Tillyradcliff (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a 2 month old son and I've been bedsharing with him. He's always been sort of a restless sleeper, but it seems to just be getting worse. 
Earlier by 15-20 days after his birth he used to sleep immediately after feeding & gets up after around 2 hours by himself. Lately however, it's taking 2-3 hours before he reaches deep sleep and even than he wakes up after every 15 minutes and starts crying in about a quarter. If it takes this long i usually have to rock him and bf him at the same time, or switch between these before he finally falls asleep. Many times he will fall asleep and wake up in a few minutes, rooting for the breast again. What to do ? please suggest me something on this so i can make him sleep & he would not cry because of restless sleep.:frown:


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

A pacifier? I doubt he needs to nurse every 15 min. Put him to bed beside your bed, not in it? Maybe he's going through a growth spurt?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I don’t think it is realistic to expect a 2mo to sleep through the night. Waking every 2-3hrs is normal at this age I’m afraid. 

If he is falling asleep at the breast and then waking hungry after a few minutes then it sounds like he may not be finishing the feed properly. You can try breast compressions to increase flow or, when he falls asleep, wake him up and give him the other side, then let him fall asleep. 

I also wonder if he is a bit overstimulated. What happens if you just feed him without the rocking? If he is settled enough to feed then I wouldn’t rock him. If he is crying too much to feed then take him off the breast and settle him before putting him back on. 

What is his sleep like during the day? Is he mixing up day and night?

Have you tried wrapping him firmly? Some babies like it, some don’t. Are you wearing him in a carrier during the day? Getting outside every day? All of these things can help as well. 

Sometimes babies do go though this sort of stage. It is hard but it will pass. Be gentle with yourself. Sleep with him during the day. Get your partner to look after him while you have a sleep. Do the bare minimum of housework and eat simple meals until things get better. Which they will 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

I agree that 2 month is still pretty young to be sleeping through the night, my daughter didn't start sleeping a full 8 hours until she is 7 months. I suggest that you put your baby to sleep with a pacifier and use a comfortable diaper like pampers.


----------



## Reneee (Jun 8, 2018)

I've hardly ever heard about a baby at this age sleeping through the night. It's more the other way round, I also know babies that do not sleep through even though they are already 18 mo. However every baby is different, try to relax and not stress out about it! Everything's totally normal here!


----------



## emelystark (Jun 26, 2018)

Tillyradcliff said:


> I have a 2 month old son and I've been bedsharing with him. He's always been sort of a restless sleeper, but it seems to just be getting worse.
> Earlier by 15-20 days after his birth he used to sleep immediately after feeding & gets up after around 2 hours by himself. Lately however, it's taking 2-3 hours before he reaches deep sleep and even than he wakes up after every 15 minutes and starts crying in about a quarter. If it takes this long i usually have to rock him and bf him at the same time, or switch between these before he finally falls asleep. Many times he will fall asleep and wake up in a few minutes, rooting for the breast again. What to do ? please suggest me something on this so i can make him sleep & he would not cry because of restless sleep.:frown:


 Hello there. Newborns have a hard time distinguishing between night and day. Which explains their maddeningly short bursts of sleep around the clock. But once your baby is a few weeks old, you can start to teach him the difference - and establish healthy sleep habits while you're at it. you can try put him to sleep there are allot of ways to do that. one of them is: During the day, allow plenty of sunlight into the house or take him outside. Put your baby down for daytime. Naps in a well-lit room (unless he has trouble falling asleep at nap time). Or meny others different ways like. Geting a swinging bed for them so you can swing them to sleep. Babies are tough to put to sleep actualy. but still you can do whatever it takes to put them to sleep. It all depends on the baby how does he/she wants to go to sleep. Anyways i hope this is helpfull for you.


----------



## twolittleones (Jul 28, 2018)

I agree with katelove. It's completely normal. Cosleeping helps a lot when you are breastfeeding though. I got a ton of sleep as opposed to a mom that does not breastfeed and or cosleep. I always felt fairly well rested. I would just roll on my side and pull down my top and fall back asleep while he was nursing. I was always confused why so many mom would complain that they didn't get any sleep. But I guess that's because they were putting their babies in an entirely different room and evolutionarily speaking, babies are programmed to be next to their mothers and naturally will cry for them. Anyway, I guess you could try to pump and feed your baby a bottle before bed. They drink more from a bottle because it flows faster than the breast. That might keep him full a little longer. But again, it's completely normal for him to be waking to feed every couple hours. If you do pump, I recommend you get a pump strap and I like the spectra s2 pump. I've had other versions of pumps and pumping bras, and these I know to work well. good luck!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

my 9 month old still sleeps with us, doesn't like her bed(s). all night breastfeeding.


----------

